

Belong Anywhere – Airbnb's new mark and identity - jonphillips06
http://blog.airbnb.com/belong-anywhere

======
visakanv
I don't find many people who share my view on this, but I think this is a good
move and that they should hold their frame. I think the logo is simple and
memorable, and it transcends language limitations. The genitalia jokes will
persist for a while, but eventually it will probably just mean "Airbnb."

I also like the Belong Anywhere idea. I think it's a nice touch of branding, I
think it helps them to self-select a certain kind of host and a certain kind
of traveller, and that can make all the difference. I'm eager to see how they
grow and develop as a cultural force in the world.

------
apricot13
It looks like something rude someone would draw on a bathroom wall.... :S

